# Bad Habits Rearing During R



## InOverMyHeart (Apr 1, 2013)

Ok, all I just need to vent. We are in R, we haven't moved into one household yet. We plan to merge after the school year ends. It will help keep the boys focused for final etc.

What do we do when old habits come up? When the things that annoyed the crap out of us before the separation are hanging around? I am so annoyed right now and I apologize up front for wanting to scream. I knew this would not be easy and I said that I wanted to save our marriage. But at this very moment, as I type, I wonder what the hell I was thinking. 

He has been digging at me for about a week now. Saying different things that I know deep down he feels about what happened. I get that. Today he pulled a familiar stunt where I asked a question and instead of answering it, he beats around the bush, calls me and is dumbfounded as to why I would be miffed. 

Today, I am glad we live in separate houses. I wonder if I made the right decision and I feel terrible that the thought would enter into my mind. 

Just venting.... Gonna go & mop the kitchen floor.


----------



## ConfusedInMichigan (Oct 27, 2012)

Hey...I PMed you...anyway I have found that marriage counseling can do amazing things. We are getting closer and closer together after each session. And the bad habit stuff is disappearing because we hash it out in front of a third person and it just fades away after that. Put to rest so to speak. Thank god for good insurance.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

